# Hypo, or anesthesia "hangover"?



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm five days post-op, and still, I'm so surprised at how well I'm doing. I keep forgetting that I just had major surgery!!!

My incision is behaving (no more bleeding), I'm getting more range of motion and strength without even realizing it, and my voice is coming back!!!

However, as of today, I feel REALLY tired. I was actually feeling pretty good yesterday, which is why today is so surprising. I can't quite tell if it's still from the "anesthesia hangover", or if it's from lack of adequate thyroid hormone. (C'mon, "righty"...let's get goin'!)

Of course, I started feeling like this AFTER my endo called to see how I was doing. I have to brag on her, though -- she was like, "I know the rule of thumb is usually six weeks for blood work, but I don't care. If you feel lousy, you get that blood work done whenever you want and get me the results! We'll get you feeling good again." (She knows I work for a doctor and can get blood work done whenever I darn well please.)

How did you guys feel five days after your partial, if you had one? Is it maybe just a good idea to get the blood work done now (and maybe even again a few weeks from now), just to see what's up? I don't want to push things, but I also don't want to feel like crap unnecessarily, if I don't have to.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Surgery just plain makes you tired. I would suggest giving your body a chance to heal...and giving your remaining lobe time to "wake up and smell the coffee" so it knows it should kick in a little harder.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Surgery just plain makes you tired. I would suggest giving your body a chance to heal...and giving your remaining lobe time to "wake up and smell the coffee" so it knows it should kick in a little harder.


Yup.

And judging by just about everyone's experience on these boards, around about 5-10 days out, we all have a mini-"crash." If you got blood work right now, I don't think it would show much. I would wait until at least three weeks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Afterthought: wasn't giving your body an opportunity to not be on meds for life your main reason for not getting a TT? If that's the case, I really think you should give yourself more time. Just one person's opinion.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Hmmmm...good insight, everyone!!!!! Thanks!

I'm such a "go-getter"...even at the very start of a cold or flu, I'm like, "Am I better yet?" Good thing I didn't have abdominal surgery...WHEW!!!

All right...here goes...for the first time since my surgery, I'm putting on makeup and driving to the grocery store to get some bananas!!!!

I realized I had a really good range of motion when my neck felt tight this morning, so I "cranked it" until it popped...(I'm not back at work yet - no chiropractor!) After I did it, I was like, "Oh, DANG!! I shouldn't have done that!" Turns out, everything is fine... Oh, the strange things we do as we first wake up!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My experience with a partial is old, so take it with a grain of salt...if I remember correctly I felt great at about 10 days after surgery. I was 31 years old and in very good physical shape, which I believe you are, give it a little time and I think you will be just as good as new very soon!

I was taking a very small dose of Synthroid then so that may be a factor.

Best to you!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

So glad incision is behaving. I am amazed and thrilled with recovery...I did have a mini crash on the 10th day...i was like where is THIS coming from??? I just felt tired...I hit the couch and watched TV and it passed... I have to pick and choose times to get things done in the heat. Has any one heard from Donna after her surgery?


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Surprisingly, I feel GREAT now...actually, the best I've felt since the surgery! Crazy, since this morning was a crash. Who knew?

I can't imagine what it's like to still have to deal with the heat! We had some crazy heat here in July - 105º by the lake, and 110º inland!!! Now, we're into the 70s and 80s, dropping into the 60s at night. (And a year ago today, we were freezing and bundling up in blankets...it was my brother's 30th birthday cookout...I think it dropped into the low 50s...SO COLD for this time of year!!!) You just never know what you're gonna get in Wisconsin! (Two feet of snow in one day? Yep...done that...)

I haven't heard anything from Donna. I hope she's OK!!!


----------



## sophie.j (Sep 1, 2012)

adagio said:


> All right...here goes...for the first time since my surgery, I'm putting on makeup and driving to the grocery store to get some bananas!!!!


I too put make up on and drove into town for the first time today! i have had periods of feeling very tired though. i had a short nap once i got home! so pleased you're recovering well


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

It was my first day back at work...I DID IT!!! I'm tired now, but I'm feeling so much better now that I DID IT. (My boss was awesome about helping me when I got tired.)


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

Way to go!!


----------



## titangrrl05 (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been feeling a bit more tired in the afternoon yesterday (day 6) and today (day 7). Yesterday I met my work team for a 2 hour good-bye lunch for someone and after the meal but before dessert I KNEW I was going down for a nap when I got home.

Today was my first day by myself - my Mommy went back to work, so I had no way of leaving the house (my hubs & mom have forbidden me from driving until my incision is inspected post-op tomorrow) My dad is making the 2 hour trek tomorrow to take me to the Dr appointment.

Anyways, all I did today was some laundry and watch tennis, and I still had to lay down around 330.

Now I'm a bit worried as I'll be going back to work on Monday (day 12). I hope I can get through the day, even if I have to go to my car for a catnap.

Anyone else have a "Tickle" in the throat which will not go away? It is really annoying at night!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I had a SERIOUS tickle for a few days, and it drove me nuts! It seems to have disappeared. Whew!

Don't worry about going back to work - you're gonna be just fine! As long as your boss and co-workers are supportive of you and willing to help when you need it, you shouldn't have any issues. I was definitely tired yesterday, but it was SO GOOD for me to head back to work, just for the emotional "I feel like a normal person" reasons.

I'm only a LITTLE tired today. I've got a busy work day ahead with a full schedule of patients, but I think I'm ready to take it on. (Talking is still the hardest for me. It REALLY wears me out!) Aside from that, though (and a little limitation in my neck movement), I feel like I could take on the world!

Take good care of yourself, and don't be afraid to do "normal life" stuff, like putting on makeup and making yourself feel good that way. It did WONDERS for me the first time I did that after surgery! It's amazing what a little makeup and some earrings can do for a girl.  Go for the cute shoes, too...you'll feel awesome.


----------

